# I have no CV2 number on my Maestro



## Mande (17 Aug 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm trying to buy something on a UK website. They offer a payment option called 'International Maestro' (as opposed to a UK Maestro). However, they are asking for a CV2 code. My Maestro (issued in Belgium) simply does not have a CV2 number. It has an issue number, but when I enter that, I get an error message saying the code is too long. 

I already asked the client service of the online shop, but they were unable to help.

Many thanks in advance for any insights offered!


----------



## MugsGame (17 Aug 2011)

Try entering '000'.


----------



## weemanrock (26 Nov 2011)

For the next one who will read that, the answer of MugsGame definitely works, I just tried with my Maestro (And I'm from Belgium). 

In resume,

You put the number between "CARD" and "NO", your expiry date, and "000" as CV2 code. 

There is no issue number. I just left it empty. Have fun !


----------



## Time (26 Nov 2011)

Maestro depending on who issued it is very hit and miss for online shopping. Visa Debit is the only one that is guaranteed to work online.


----------

